

So, You want to work for a startup? - marnujra
http://blog.taazza.com/2009/01/06/so-you-want-to-work-for-a-startup/

======
cnu
Why is the site offline? If I can't see what the startup is about how do they
expect me to research about the company before applying?

~~~
marnujra
Site has been taken offline for a refresh.. The old site will be online soon!

However playing with the site is not the ONLY way to research. Like the blog
entry states there are other tools mentioned in the article that allow you to
find out more about the site.

There has been enough written about taazza online.

------
eli_s
Wow this has lots of grammatical errors - made it hard to read.

Sounds a bit optimistic too: "if you put heart & soul and are with the right
team there is good chance you will succeed"

Even if you're with the right team and working on a valid problem chances of
success are _very_ slim (<5% at a guess).

